# Remove epoxy smell from hand tools?



## vertucci (Aug 29, 2009)

Any suggestion on how to remove epoxy smell from hand tools?


----------



## jimofoz (Jul 21, 2009)

I use denatured alcohol to clean up the separate components of epoxy - it should remove any lingering odor. Make sure to oil them up after cleaning since the alcohol will also remove most oils.


----------



## vertucci (Aug 29, 2009)

*Epoxy Smell*

Thanks for your suggestion. I'll give it a try.
Tom


----------



## abbyjhon (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for info....





---------------------------
L keys, Pins


----------

